
Escape from the Mayo Clinic: Teen accuses hospital of 'medical kidnapping' - HoppedUpMenace
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/13/health/mayo-clinic-escape-1-eprise/index.html
======
tomcam
Anecdata: Have been there multiple times for treatment of a severely
handicapped child. Found them to be the best run hospital I have ever visited
by far, and I have more than one severely handicapped child. I see a lot of
hospitals every year.

Not to say this didn't happen. The story seems surprisingly well reported and
sourced. If it's true I hope the hammer falls on the people responsible. But
anyone who has been on the business end of a journalist knows that accurate
reportage is exceptionally rare.

------
TillE
> Alyssa signed the form, but Plumbo declined to answer CNN's questions on the
> record.

This is such an infuriatingly typical corporate sleazebag move: "We _can 't_
comment because of privacy reasons." Consent is provided. "Uhhhh actually
still no comment."

A hyper-cautious approach _might_ hypothetically provide some marginal
protection in the case of a lawsuit, but it sure makes you look like garbage
to any independent reporter.

------
pasbesoin
I decided I can't say as much as I originally did, but I've observed first
hand, in a close relative, how the Mayo Clinics misdiagnosed and mis-treated a
problem for three years. It was only a chance conversation with a business
associate, who had a family member who was expeditiously and effectively
treated for the same class of problem, that resulted in my relative seeing
their doctor and getting that effective treatment. Only, in three years, a lot
of systemic and chronic damage had been done.

This treatment was, is the standard first course of treatment for my
relative's circumstances and symptoms. It was perhaps unusual for Minnesota,
but not some rare condition -- hardly.

The Mayo Clinics continue to have a stellar reputation. However, I've observed
what I consider gross incompetence on their part, along with apparent closed-
mindedness to... what? Effectively interrogating the case and actually
researching what the rest of the world does about it?

I'm not free, on a personal level, to go into the details.

But I learned that you can trust _no place,_ based solely on their reputation.

And reputation seems to breed arrogance and dismissiveness that is counter-
productive -- outright harmful.

------
peapicker
It wouldn't surprise me to learn that the parents had 'good' insurance and the
Mayo saw a way to milk it to the lifetime maximum. Don't let 'em go until you
milk 'em dry...

Disgusting behavior.

